# Whelen Liberty duo



## HazardAce (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm wondering if anyone has a Liberty Dou lightbar, how they like it, and what they paid for it. I'm toying with the idea of getting one. I landscape, plow snow, etc., and am a volunteer firefighter/EMT/fire police and I'd like a lightbar that'll cover both for me. Thanks


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

cool concept idea from whelen .. but really is it that practical .... to me 3 Grand for a bar .... with cut backs on fire dept personal here in michigan ... not worth it .... you buy a bar and can only use one color when you paid for 2 colors ..... law enforcement could use the amber in back for traffic advisor mode .. but again 3 grand .... lil pricey ... just my .002


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

In your situation it is probably a good idea, unless you get two magnet mount mini bars and switch them when needed, and that will cost about 400, or get the Duo minibar from SNM


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.strobesnmore.com/SNM-Single-and-Dual-Colored-Mini-Lightbar.html

Check this bar out if you are interested in a mini bar at all. I have one of these on my trucks as I plow and am also a volunteer fire fighter. Great bar for the price. The dual color is sweet.


----------



## mortician79 (Sep 10, 2008)

born2farm;1535040 said:


> http://www.strobesnmore.com/SNM-Single-and-Dual-Colored-Mini-Lightbar.html
> 
> Check this bar out if you are interested in a mini bar at all. I have one of these on my trucks as I plow and am also a volunteer fire fighter. Great bar for the price. The dual color is sweet.


That looks like a great light. Excellent bang for your buck.


----------



## HazardAce (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. How about the Whelen responder duo? I just saw that on the SNM website yesterday. Is anyone familiar with that? I'm just not sure about the SNM brand. How bright are they? I know Whelen has the brightest led lights i've ever seen, with feneix a close second. I volunteer in a very high traffic area with 3 major highways so brightness and visibility are key factors.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

SNM lights are very good, I have a buddy with their lights. Watch their videos, it really does show what you get.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Just buy the strobes and more dual mini. I just bought one. It's crazy brighr


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

We have one other dual color bar. If you want info email me what you are looking for.


----------



## mortician79 (Sep 10, 2008)

Strobesnmore;1538223 said:


> We have one other dual color bar. If you want info email me what you are looking for.


Do you have purple and amber?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

mortician79;1539697 said:


> Do you have purple and amber?


Do you plow snow and work at a morgue? They are dead whats the rush...


----------



## foufas (Dec 14, 2010)

born2farm;1535040 said:


> http://www.strobesnmore.com/SNM-Single-and-Dual-Colored-Mini-Lightbar.html
> 
> Check this bar out if you are interested in a mini bar at all. I have one of these on my trucks as I plow and am also a volunteer fire fighter. Great bar for the price. The dual color is sweet.


I have this bar in Blue and Amber and it is great for the price. Can't go wrong!


----------

